# Methimazole and Hives



## JPGreco

Well, it last about 2.5 weeks of feeling pretty good. A few random hiccups that I could not directly attribute to the methimazole until now.

I woke up at about 5am this morning with hives. Large patches on both my upper legs. First treatment was Tea Tree oil, which works wonders, and then a few doses of Benadryl (I have taken 6 tablets as of now (just about 14 hours since first dose). The hives have come back a couple of times very mildly between the second and third dose, which was about 9 hours.

I called the OC Doc and he told me that everything I did was right. I stopped my medication and took the benadryl. I may be going to a clinic if its not better tomorrow and he said he would call in an RX for prednisone or some other corticosteroird.

Right now I feel like hell. Between the lack of medication, the stress, and the random super itchyness, it been a hell of a day. Missed a lot of things I was supposed to do cause the benadryl had me zonked out for like 4 hours this afternoon.

Other symptoms. I do have a sore throat, but I almost always do. Neck feels a little tight, but no worse than it did pre methimazole. No problems breathing .

I'm just kind of freaking out and worrying myself half to death over all of this. Thanks for listening. Any similar experiences are welcome. I've read a couple of threads about it, I'm just stressed to hell here and ****ed about missing the things I was supposed to do today....
:anim_08::aim33::anim_38::aim17:


----------



## teresa0992

I am so sorry you are going thru that, but I did also. 
My story was dx hyper and Endo assumed graves and put me on methimazole....right at 2.5weeks I was covered in red welts/hives. It felt like patches of sunburn. My face/lips and feet and hands were swollen plus patches of hives...not a pretty picture for me. I went to clinic and was given prednisone which gave great relief. I had hives for a week though the intensity did diminish after a few days of prednisone and Zyrteck.

I ultimately after a 2 months of trying to get answers saw a different Endo and was dx subacute thyroiditis (viral) which does not respond to tapazole during the hyper period so that is why I believe I reacted with the hives.

Just wanted to share because I know how I felt when going thru that. Good luck to you!! Hope you feel better soon.

Teresa


----------



## JPGreco

How did they find that it was Sub Acute Thyroiditus?

My reaction wasn't as bad as yours, nothing swelled. Just itched like hell. Today, after taking my last benadryl around midnight, I only have a couple of small patches of minor hives.


----------



## teresa0992

After Hives that Endo had me do a RAIU scan...results very low...Endo said not graves then had me do bloodwork...told me I was normal range (barely) bloodwork and dismissed me and go see my regular Dr for the fevers, fatigue etc. I was still experiencing. He referred me to another Endo becuase he felt first Endo was wrong and that it was subacute as all of my problems followed a 6 week viral illness. Ultimately, 2nd Endo said its classic thyroiditis. 
So currently my bloodwork is in normal range though I am still very tired...told I have to give it more time. This started in Dec/Jan for illness, and Feb for dx of hyper. I am anxiously waiting as I hope I dont head hypo like a real "classic" case usually does, though at this point I wouldnt be surprised as the fatigue is so real.

Well hopefully your Dr gets it figured out quick as mine was not so good.

Teresa


----------



## JPGreco

Well I definitely don't follow any type of pattern, so I don't believe it would be that as I've felt pretty much the same for at least a few years. I guess I'll ask about the uptake scan to see what benefits it would offer vs the current bloodwork only approach. Hopefully the PTU works for me.

I'm wondering if I'm not actually allergic to the medication though. I mean, nothing swelled, which I though was odd. I'm wondering if its possible the medication can cause any kind of sensitive skin issue.

Thank you again for your responses. Today was pretty good with only a couple of small patches. Currently have one on my upper arm, but I feel like areas of my skin is crawling and its driving me crazy.


----------



## JPGreco

ugh, so day 5 now with random outbreaks. First day on methylprednisolone though. Haven't really noticed a difference yet and actually had a rather big rash form briefly. It comes and goes completely randomly right now. Nothing as severe as the initial outbreak though, but a couple of times over the last few days had larger areas covered. Lately its been the backs of my hands and forearms. Randomly on my torso. Then a few small spots on my head and face.
Out of everything I've gone through with Graves, this is by far the most annoying.


----------

